# electric problem



## darkbranch (Sep 1, 2016)

hi. will you let me know this thing? there is no voltage at fuse box for room lights. so now power lock and room lights are not working. fuse is fine. I run tester but just no voltage from the fuse spot for room light. as far as I know, room light fuse is also connected to power lock circuits. now I'm trying to get the power not from fuse box to connect room lights circuits. is this possible?﻿


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you checked the fusible links (they are in the engine compartment and should not be far from the battery). They are what supply power to many of the fuses in the fuse box.


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,darkbranch, did you fix the problem? good luck to you.


----------

